# SuperEdwin 10 gallon Planted journal.... Update 5/8



## Superedwin

Hi everyone I had set up my 10 gallon low/med lighted tank. I plan to put a school of fish and some ottos( Any fish that you recommend). So far, i have java moss, amazon swords, moss ball, bocopa monnieri, a plant I don't know( Please identify), and mopani wood. The substrate is play sand mixed in with black rocks and the lighting is 19 watts.

Here are some pics

This when i set it up 









Right now



















http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq249
/SuperEdwin8/DSC01410.jpg

What plant is this











Thanks for looking :fish::fish:


----------



## redman88

you might want to change the filter. i know when i had one like it in my moms tank and it didn't filter very well. i prefer hob's for cheap filtration, though i plan on getting a canister for my next tank


----------



## Superedwin

yeah but so far it doing well but yeah ill think about! 

Thanks


----------



## Wilder

Plecos will get too big for a ten gallon, but you could add a trio of otos. They stay small, won't damage or destroy plants, and do pretty good with the algae.

To give better depth to the tank, try planting the stem plants in the back rather than having them all in front. The java moss can be spread onto the driftwood and tied in place with thread. Also, fill the tank all the way -- helps with perspective. :icon_smil


----------



## lauraleellbp

I think your "unknown" plant is Hygro low grow- or Hygrophila corymbosa "kompact."


----------



## Superedwin

Wilder said:


> Plecos will get too big for a ten gallon, but you could add a trio of otos. They stay small, won't damage or destroy plants, and do pretty good with the algae.
> 
> To give better depth to the tank, try planting the stem plants in the back rather than having them all in front. The java moss can be spread onto the driftwood and tied in place with thread. Also, fill the tank all the way -- helps with perspective. :icon_smil


yeah i might think of otos but the pleco i meant was a bristle nose , also the plant idea is a good one i still need to get more plants before i actually set it up.I was going to spread the java moss but got no time yet 

Well Thanks


----------



## Superedwin

lauraleellbp said:


> I think your "unknown" plant is Hygro low grow- or Hygrophila corymbosa "kompact."


It might be Thanks :fish:


----------



## danakin

IMO, otos are way cooler than plecos. Get a small group of them (3 is a good, magic number) and watch them play. I almost want to set up a large tank with nothing but them! 

Like others have said, fill the tank all the way. Switching over to an HOB filter, if you have a full tank there won't be as much splash, and if you inject DIY CO2 you wont be outgassing it. 

Are you planning on any groundcover/carpet plants?


----------



## Superedwin

danakin said:


> IMO, otos are way cooler than plecos. Get a small group of them (3 is a good, magic number) and watch them play. I almost want to set up a large tank with nothing but them!
> 
> Like others have said, fill the tank all the way. Switching over to an HOB filter, if you have a full tank there won't be as much splash, and if you inject DIY CO2 you wont be outgassing it.
> 
> Are you planning on any groundcover/carpet plants?


hi yeah I'm thinking of otos too, I'm probably going to get 3 or 4 of them. I'm going to get a HOB filter if the filter i have isnt doing well, maybe later on ill put a diy Co2.
Yes im getting some Marsalia Quad for my carpet, i should be getting it soon.

Thanks for the help and ideas!


----------



## Superedwin

Hey everyone I just added a few more plants and getting more too.
( I'll take a pic tommorow) My plan with fish is going to be ottos, amano shrimp, and rummy or cardinals( which would you want).

THANKS


----------



## cjp999

Your filter looks like a Whisper 10i. I have one, but I use it at a temp filter in 5g buckets. It works out real well for them in emergencies. Regular HOB filters don't hang on a curved edge, but the 10i does. So if you buy a HOB, you can keep your 10i for emergencies.


----------



## Superedwin

Alrite that's a good idea i just switch my gold fish tank with this filter.


----------



## Superedwin

Hey everyone well here's a quick pic of the tank, I added a couple more plants. I just waiting for my foreground plant maybe 1-2 more days! 

Thanks




















Plant ID









Enjoy!:fish::fish:


----------



## Northern_Wind

I really like your tank! That driftwood is really cool. 
Sorry, but I have NO idea what that plant is. It might be some sort of pennywort. :redface:


----------



## Superedwin

Northern_Wind said:


> I really like your tank! That driftwood is really cool.
> Sorry, but I have NO idea what that plant is. It might be some sort of pennywort. :redface:


Thanks alot! The driftwood is mopani I like it too. It could be some pennywort maybe.

Thanks:fish:By the way I saw your tank too, it looks great and such a nice looking betta!


----------



## Northern_Wind

Superedwin said:


> Thanks alot! The driftwood is mopani I like it too. It could be some pennywort maybe.
> 
> Thanks:fish:By the way I saw your tank too, it looks great and such a nice looking betta!


Thanks! I love him, he has such a personality!


----------



## Superedwin

Hi everyone here's a update on my tank I got some more plants and some foreground plants( Marsilia Quad). Still planning to get some rummies/cardinals, ottos, and amanos, and of course more plants! 

Enjoy!





































Here are the new plants i got don't no the ID yet.



















THANKS :fish:


----------



## Superedwin

well hear is an update on my tank i got some more plants in there and im soon getting riccia, tiger lotus, and anubias nana.

Enjoy!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Is there any reason you don't keep the tank topped off?

And if you like the tannins in the water, more power to you. If you don't, throwing a bag of Purigen in your filter would do the trick, though.

It's coming along! :thumbsup:


----------



## Superedwin

lauraleellbp said:


> Is there any reason you don't keep the tank topped off?
> 
> And if you like the tannins in the water, more power to you. If you don't, throwing a bag of Purigen in your filter would do the trick, though.
> 
> It's coming along! :thumbsup:


I dont understand what you mean by i dont keep the tank top off, Do you mean that I dont have a cover, either way it didn't come with one.
The tannins are pretty much gone it just looks like it when i take a picture for some reason :angryfire. I think its because of the flash i try a video later.... I'm making a diy C02 soon just need to get some yeast but it snowing outside.

thanks for the comment laura


----------



## luckydud13

He means keep the level at the top of the tank by topping it off with water.


----------



## Superedwin

By the way im thinking of changing the wood and putting rocks in there instead and putting the wood in a different tank 

Thanks


----------



## Superedwin

luckydud13 said:


> He means keep the level at the top of the tank by topping it off with water.


Oh that what she means lol thanks for explaining man! It's mainly because the water keeps on evaporating , but ill add it back everyone once in a while * goes off to add water*


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Superedwin said:


> The tannins are pretty much gone it just looks like it when i take a picture for some reason :angryfire. I think its because of the flash i try a video later.... I'm making a diy C02 soon just need to get some yeast but it snowing outside.


Then take the picture without the flash


----------



## Superedwin

lol it cant( well i cant find it).... thanks though 

Ill give an update soon when I geT my plants


----------



## Superedwin

Hi everyone again well i just did a water change and their might be some tannins in there( my mistake), but its pretty much gone( not to yellow anymore. I took the wood out and planning to put scaping rocks and attaching mosses and riccia looks better

Ill give a picture later


----------



## nanojimbo

new filter please, get a hob and raise your water level. also looks like u need to do a decent water change. tip - when taking photos clean the glass of the aquarium first


----------



## Superedwin

nanojimbo said:


> new filter please, get a hob and raise your water level. also looks like u need to do a decent water change. tip - when taking photos clean the glass of the aquarium first



I just did a water change plus that is tannins.. that was when i was setting the plants and every thing so the water was a little dirty. Also read the other post i topped the water.......

I know already it was a quick pic...


----------



## Superedwin

Ill change the filter if this one doesn't do well so far so good


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

I think you're off to a great start! The wood looks nice, and when the Marselia fills in it'll look like a great scape!roud:

Btw sorry about the diffuser


----------



## Superedwin

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I think you're off to a great start! The wood looks nice, and when the Marselia fills in it'll look like a great scape!roud:
> 
> Btw sorry about the diffuser



LOL thanks for the compliment  Yeah i cant wait for it to fill in too!

Its ok you got the diffuser, I'm glad you got it! 

(I was getting a bubble ladder any ways)


Also everyone! Should i leave in the wood or put scaping rocks instead?


----------



## oldpunk78

i'd like to see some rocks in there. that piece of wood seems a little out of place to me. also, have you considered a hang on the back filter?


----------



## Superedwin

oldpunk78 said:


> i'd like to see some rocks in there. that piece of wood seems a little out of place to me. also, have you considered a hang on the back filter?


 yeah i was thinking of putting rocks instead too and yeah i was thinking of a hob , but i have to get my other stuff first 

thanks for the reply


----------



## Superedwin

Hi everyone here is an update of my tank (lots of pics). I just got lots of riccia, anubias, and a large tiger lotus(thanks chunkylover187). I just need to get some scaping rocks at the park tomorrow so i can attach the riccia. but here's what it looks like right now!Also I probably getting a hob soon since everyone recommending it! Hope you like! :flick: 
































































:icon_eek::icon_eek:


----------



## oldpunk78

looks a lot better. can you turn the flash off on your camera?


----------



## Superedwin

oldpunk78 said:


> looks a lot better. can you turn the flash off on your camera?


To tell you the truth I don't think i can or I don't no how to( i been trying to figure out but most likely it can't)

thanks a lot for the comment i think it looks a lot better now too cant wait to get some rocks


----------



## OhNo123

Nice tank, but why is your water level so low?


----------



## Honorable24

Nice edwin!:thumbsup: are you gonna make a specific landscape?


----------



## Superedwin

OhNo123 said:


> Nice tank, but why is your water level so low?


Thanks for the comment yeah i sometimes forget to keep adding water


----------



## Superedwin

Honorable24 said:


> Nice edwin!:thumbsup: are you gonna make a specific landscape?



thanks dave! Yeah im just going to mess with it and see what i like the best


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Wow I like those amazon swords behind the tiger lotus!


----------



## Superedwin

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow I like those amazon swords behind the tiger lotus!


Thanks man i do too :fish: The tiger lotus makes a great center piece!


----------



## cjp999

lauraleellbp said:


> And if you like the tannins in the water, more power to you. If you don't, throwing a bag of Purigen in your filter would do the trick, though.


Good call on the Purigen. I was still dealing with tanins after 4 months. The driftwood is a fairly thick log. The water would be pretty dingy a week after the 50% water change. The Purigen seems to be keeping it clear all week now.


----------



## Superedwin

cjp999 said:


> Good call on the Purigen. I was still dealing with tanins after 4 months. The driftwood is a fairly thick log. The water would be pretty dingy a week after the 50% water change. The Purigen seems to be keeping it clear all week now.


I took the driftwood out 0_o if you noticed , but thanks anyways


----------



## oldpunk78

it's still a good idea to use purigen instead of charcoal. imo, it works better - you really only have to buy it once - lasts longer than charcoal - and it doesn't absorb ferts like charcoal does.


----------



## Superedwin

oldpunk78 said:


> it's still a good idea to use purigen instead of charcoal. imo, it works better - you really only have to buy it once - lasts longer than charcoal - and it doesn't absorb ferts like charcoal does.


Oh I didn't know that thanks man! I'll look into that


----------



## Superedwin

Well here's an update on my tank! I added a rock attached to Ricca and planning for some more maybe....Also im trying to make a Ricca wall and got some new plants(move the lotus to different tank though). I still got java moss floating and still wondering what i should do with it, any ideas?

Well here are some pictures! I figured out how to turn off flash YAY! :hihi:














































Here is the rock i use ID please...









Enjoy :bounce:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

That light looks a little too blue for the plants...by any chance, do you know what degrees Kelvin it is?

Is it a screw in hood? If it is, go to Petsmart and get the 10 watt Marineland 5500K bulb


----------



## Superedwin

Oh yeah its really not blue ill check the kelvin later... and its just the mode of the camera its actually the same light from the other pics. I just wanted people to see it more clearly. Also I dont think its a screw on..

Thanks tho


----------



## Hilde

How about a full front view.


----------



## Superedwin

Np i give one tommorow!










Great news! I just got my new power HOB filter ill take pics tomorrow, also!


----------



## Northern_Wind

Cool! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Superedwin

Thanks everyone! Here I just took some pictures of the tank and its progress..

Full front view


















The progress of some plants


















The carpet is filling up really good!










Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Superedwin

Oh yeah also here is the new filter i got!


----------



## madbreeze

*rock id*

the rock is a gneiss (pronounced "nice"), a metamorphic rock recognized by distinct foliations (banding) that form perpendicular to the direction of pressure being exerted upon it (ie, it was squished.) :thumbsup:
i like to use a lot of granite and gneiss myself. 

your plants look like they will look nice after they grow out.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Lol why isn't the filter hanging on the _back_ of the tank?


----------



## Superedwin

madbreeze said:


> the rock is a gneiss (pronounced "nice"), a metamorphic rock recognized by distinct foliations (banding) that form perpendicular to the direction of pressure being exerted upon it (ie, it was squished.) :thumbsup:
> i like to use a lot of granite and gneiss myself.
> 
> your plants look like they will look nice after they grow out.


Oh thanks a lot for the ID and the comment!


----------



## Superedwin

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Lol why isn't the filter hanging on the _back_ of the tank?


Lol there's no room on the back :flick:


----------



## Superedwin

Well just an update I'm getting yellow shrimp for my tank and I should be getting them in a couple of days or so


----------



## joy613

Superedwin said:


> To tell you the truth I don't think i can or I don't no how to( i been trying to figure out but most likely it can't)
> 
> thanks a lot for the comment i think it looks a lot better now too cant wait to get some rocks


This is a trick my son showed me with my camera, take a coffee filter and put it over just the flash. If you still get the glare double it up. My camera didn't take a decent picture with the flash off but when he did that, it turned out great.


----------



## Superedwin

joy613 said:


> This is a trick my son showed me with my camera, take a coffee filter and put it over just the flash. If you still get the glare double it up. My camera didn't take a decent picture with the flash off but when he did that, it turned out great.



Oh thanks for the idea, i might try that later!


----------



## Hilde

What is the round item in the back on the wall of the tank?


----------



## Superedwin

Hilde said:


> What is the round item in the back on the wall of the tank?


Oh that's riccia on mesh was trying to make a Riccia wall, but ended up not wanting to do it anymore. Ill give an update soon


----------



## Superedwin

YAY! i just got my yellow shrimps today they are all looking great. Ill get some pictures sooner or later,just letting them settle in now.


----------



## Superedwin

Hi everyone! Well i just downloaded these pictures i took from yesterday! The yellow shrimp are all looking fantastic and some of the females are already berried. Here are a lot of pictures of some of the yellow shrimp and a quick update on tank. (some pics during feeding time) (also if you look you can even see some females are pregnant) I really enjoy these shrimps a lot and cant wait to get a huge colony. Thanks and enjoy!

P.S i just bought some seachem flourish tabs in new york and just placed them


----------



## Superedwin




----------



## Superedwin




----------



## Superedwin




----------



## CL

Nice shrimp


----------



## Superedwin

clwatkins10 said:


> Nice shrimp


Thanks i like them a lot too


----------



## CL

Superedwin said:


> Thanks i like them a lot too


Are they yellow shrimp?


----------



## Superedwin

yup ^^


----------



## CL

I always wanted some yellows


----------



## Superedwin

^^ you should get some, they are really neat 

Also, i read that you making a saltwater tank, cant wait to see it when your done


----------



## Superedwin

Just an update ill take a picture of my tank later, but all my plants are doing great and growing. My yellow shrimp are berried and some have hatched.Now i got some baby shrimps, cant wait for more they look great!


----------



## Superedwin

hey everyone! Well here's an update on my tank, all the plants are doing very well and filling up nicely. My shrimp are doing very well too , and I'm planning to maybe get some more plants later on (maybe more stem plants...) These picture were taken yesterday, also i got 2 ottos today, ill get some pictures later on( right now they are settling in and filling up there tummy. Enjoy! Comments appreciated


----------



## Superedwin




----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Good job!

The next step is to wait for the plants to grow in.

And to fill your tank up with water:hihi:


----------



## Honorable24

Nice Ed! Its really pissing me off that your not filling up the tank all the way, but thats just me


----------



## Superedwin

LOL thanks Dave and ZTM! 

yeah i know i should really top off my tank i just sometimes forget or don't feel like it!


----------



## Centromochlus

I just read through everything, it's looking a lot better than it did a while back!

Like ZTM said before, why is the HOB on the side of the aquarium? It looks like there would be room if you scooted the light up a bit and put it on the back. Would also look better.


----------



## perkyp

That water level is irritatingly low. The water line should be behind the black rim around the tank, so you can't see it. It will also reduce the splashing of the filter which will reduce noise and evaporation.


----------



## MedRed

That riccia is a hot mess. your latest scape looks much better.


----------



## Superedwin

AzFishKid said:


> I just read through everything, it's looking a lot better than it did a while back!
> 
> Like ZTM said before, why is the HOB on the side of the aquarium? It looks like there would be room if you scooted the light up a bit and put it on the back. Would also look better.


Well thanks for the reply, i guess ill try to see if i can fit the hob in the back


----------



## Superedwin

perkyp said:


> That water level is irritatingly low. The water line should be behind the black rim around the tank, so you can't see it. It will also reduce the splashing of the filter which will reduce noise and evaporation.


I know i try to keep the water level high, if you read my other posts it says why..


----------



## Superedwin

MedRed said:


> That riccia is a hot mess. your latest scape looks much better.


Lol yeah i know well IMO i like this scape better than before the riccia is like that because i was just scaping my tank. And was cleaning some glass, right now there is no riccia everywhere, all had settle.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes

looks good. what is the large leaved plant? 
i never fill my tanks right up. i like the sound of the water and it keeps the oxygene levels up


----------



## Superedwin

bluekrissyspikes said:


> looks good. what is the large leaved plant?
> i never fill my tanks right up. i like the sound of the water and it keeps the oxygene levels up


thanks for the comment, well that leave is a leaf from a banana plant that i trimmed off


----------



## Superedwin

Hey guys! Well it's time for an update the tank is doing very well , so with the ottos, shrimp, and plants. I got a whole bunch of more plants which are ludwigia, rotala, other stems(got it from rekles 75). Well hope you enjoy! Lots of pics! ( mind the water level!)


----------



## Superedwin

thanks for looking!


----------



## Honorable24

Your tank is looking much better:thumbsup: Epic Win


----------



## Superedwin

Honorable24 said:


> Your tank is looking much better:thumbsup: Epic Win


thanks dave! So you want some?!?


----------



## rekles75

Ok I got a chance to check your tank out. I have to say I agree........ You have to start filling the tank up to the rim. I have to admit I didnt go back in your journal to find out the reason for not doing this though. I have noticed a little BBA on some of the MQ, You may want to nip that in the bud. I had it take over some Needle leaf java fern in a couple of weeks and it lasted well over 3 months before I got a hold of of it. If you cant up your Co2 or spot dose with excel, At least cut the tips of the MQ so that the BBA spores do not spread. 

All in all I like where this is going, Personally I would get more moss because shrimp seem to enjoy it the most when searching for food. I may be a liitle biased but thats some good red you got going on on that colorata. 


Great tank keep it up. I AM SUBSCRIBED (and yes I am screaming with ALL CAPS)


----------



## Superedwin

rekles75 said:


> Ok I got a chance to check your tank out. I have to say I agree........ You have to start filling the tank up to the rim. I have to admit I didnt go back in your journal to find out the reason for not doing this though. I have noticed a little BBA on some of the MQ, You may want to nip that in the bud. I had it take over some Needle leaf java fern in a couple of weeks and it lasted well over 3 months before I got a hold of of it. If you cant up your Co2 or spot dose with excel, At least cut the tips of the MQ so that the BBA spores do not spread.
> 
> All in all I like where this is going, Personally I would get more moss because shrimp seem to enjoy it the most when searching for food. I may be a liitle biased but thats some good red you got going on on that colorata.
> 
> 
> Great tank keep it up. I AM SUBSCRIBED (and yes I am screaming with ALL CAPS)


thanks derek! Yeah everyone tells me to keep filling my tank to the top, but the main reason is because i usually forget :hihi:. yeah there's some BBA on the MQ, thanks for the tip to get rid of i was thinking to add another bottle of DIY c02. Lol it true the red is awesome because i got it from you! thanks alot derek!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Honorable24

How do you keep forgetting? And doesn't excel harm shrimp?


----------



## Superedwin

Honorable24 said:


> How do you keep forgetting? And doesn't excel harm shrimp?


Lol i don't know :eek5:

No i never heard about that, some people used excel in there tank with shrimp and had no problems..


----------



## Vladdy

I like that tank. That's a big filter though! Check out my tank. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/yourtanks.php?do=view&id=1337


----------



## Superedwin

Vladdy said:


> I like that tank. That's a big filter though! Check out my tank. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/yourtanks.php?do=view&id=1337


Thanks for the comment! Well that's better filtration for me!:thumbsup:

Nice tank it be even better when the plants fill in


----------



## Vladdy

Great tank! I have the same exact plant that you are trying to ID, but I don't know what kind it is. I like the moss. I got some pheonix moss, but I have nowhere to put it. I didn't buy it, I collected it locally. Check out my aquarium profile. It's in the link in my signature below.


----------



## Superedwin

Thanks, and the plant that i need to ID has been identify probably already!


----------



## paulrw

supered, i just read almost this whole thread! your tank looks awsome! i've been rotfl .i'm loving how you keep bucking the norm with your giant filter hanging on the side, light on the back, and despite constant nagging! a half full tank! haha keep it up man! your tank has personality. hope you post again soon!


----------



## paulrw

supered, whats up man hows your tank? still running? post up yo!


----------



## Superedwin

paulrw said:


> supered, i just read almost this whole thread! your tank looks awsome! i've been rotfl .i'm loving how you keep bucking the norm with your giant filter hanging on the side, light on the back, and despite constant nagging! a half full tank! haha keep it up man! your tank has personality. hope you post again soon!


Lol thanks for the nice comment i really like my tank!  Yeah people like to talk, but its really fun and interesting all in all they are all great compliments lol.. But my tank kinda looks alot different, ill post a picture tommorow.. by the looks rite now my tank it actually not even full  But yes ill take a pic probably tommorow



paulrw said:


> supered, whats up man hows your tank? still running? post up yo!


 Hey sup man! Its all good and happy! sorry i didnt post before but its rite up there, it was because i was on vacation but picture tommorow


----------



## Superedwin

ah sorry ill try to get the picture tommorow  its getting late..


----------



## DorianBrytestar

Super, just a question, what do you consider "Full" as far as water goes?

I think it's mathematically impossible for your tank to just occasionally to be low on water when every picture you have taken shows the water at almost the same spot


----------



## Superedwin

Oh well i haven't had time to take picture since i been doing alot of things and im been busy. But ill take a picture whenever i have time or remember hopefully.


----------



## DorianBrytestar

No worries about the pictures, you could just estimate, is it 1 inch from the top of the glass, the bottom of the rim of the top, 2 inches below the filter mouth?

Just wondering if you may be intentionally having the water lower than most.

BTW, your light that you have should be on a hood. As it is, it's very easy that you could bump it and have the whole thing end up in the tank.

I am not suggesting buying this item, but look at it.
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/211766/product.web

Hoods usually have two parts, a solid part that sits on the tank and has an opening for feeding and maintenance, and a glass section that the light sits on and shines through.


----------



## ScrubberOTanky

I just read your entire thread, looking good! I just started my own Ten gallon. 

Will you do me and everyone else a favor and put your water level at or above the black trim!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please man, it makes you tank look neglected. I now this is my first post, but I do tank maintenance for a living, and it must sound like you are running a fountain in that room!

As I said though, looks awesome otherwise, I cant wait to get growth like that! 

HTH


----------



## RipariumGuy

ScrubberOTanky said:


> IWill you do me and everyone else a favor and put your water level at or above the black trim!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please man, it makes you tank look neglected.


 I agree. Good job though, If you look at your begining picture and your last picture it looks like a new aquarium! (Other than the HOS filter:hihi


----------



## Superedwin

Wow i haven't went on in a while, since of school and stuff, but my tank is still up and running i took out a lot of the plants out. I still like the look ,but want it to grow in more and maybe some more plants(we can never have enough). As for the water level I've been filling in up  lol. Yeah I would get that light, but mines is doing fine right now. Overall thanks for the all the comments  Still haven't gotten the picture lol...


----------



## Frogmanx82

I agree it would look a lot better if you filled the tank to the top trim. I'm not sure why you buy plants not knowing if they will thrive in a low tech tank? You really should plan your purchases instead of going on a whim based on what the lfs has. This goes double for fish.

Your tank water looks a bit brown. I would assume this is tannins from the wood. A little carbon in the filter would help.

I like ottos, but chances are you'll need to buy 10 to end up with 3. Don't be surprised if you lose a few. They don't acclimate well it seems.

I like guppies and shrimp as once you get them started, you don't have to buy any more. Cherry shrimp are always a good choice for small planted tanks. Fancy Guppies can be cool as you start controlling what colors and type you want in the generations that follow.


----------

